# It's different for girls



## Israel (Feb 18, 2022)

boys, LGBTQ, whites, blacks, browns, yellows, Norte Americanos, truckers, welders, doctors, etc...

But Poor Elon is finding out it's different for smart people.

Getting push back for speaking/sharing "his" truth...(which, like pets are adoptable)


----------



## LGB (Feb 25, 2022)

Where are you going with this?
trash talking a billionaire based genius?
Against tranny degenerates?
For homosexuals?
Fir the WEFs plan to normalize pedophilia and  other disgusting practices to wipe out nuclear families?

Give us some details Israel!

the left is as ignorant and rotten as they get…. Elon?  Based.


----------



## Israel (Feb 26, 2022)

LGB said:


> Where are you going with this?
> trash talking a billionaire based genius?
> Against tranny degenerates?
> For homosexuals?
> ...



What first caught my eye about it was that he was getting flak for it...his POV. But that's to be expected...there's nothing a man might say or express that lacks for another ready to refute it.

The groups mentioned are only so because they, no less having their own POV and self interests, will generally resort to "But it's different for us!"...and in each you will find a healthy percentage unwilling to surrender the "but we have been the more victimized" seat as handy social leverage.

But don't let the _small_ etc deceive you...it can be expanded out to all men...and down to each individual man..."you don't understand, it is different...for me!"


I'd be hard pressed to argue against the meme, having seen so much of the "heinous" Nazi label resorted to as a convenience for demonizing. And of course...Hitler as King of the Nazis, I mean...if you even only hold the vaguest of hopes to get that label to stick at all, and experience even a modicum of success...voila!...you are the champion of modern discourse.

So Elon expressed what he sees...and no doubt somebody took umbrage for whatever reason...and even smart folks are not exempt for their perceptions.

It's a funny thing the struggle over icons and archetypes (if even of evil) for men rarely want to relinquish to another's using of their most precious persecutor or idolized saviors.

Stay tuned for proving.


----------



## LGB (Feb 27, 2022)

Thanks for the response.
I didn’t know if I was supposed to be angry or happy. 

The left is going to cancel any truth that doesn’t align.
that’s why the entire “ ohh the parties switched” when they discuss slavery.

They don’t want the brainwashed liberals to know they started/ran/run the KKK and they actually hate blacks.
even Obama was Kenyan, gay and muslim.

A trifecta.  But the party needed a “ black”puppet.
they installed him to mock us.

Like they do EVERY DAY.
let’s keep the discussion flowing and the facts rolling.

Ready to go toe to toe with lamestream “ fact checkers”!!!!

You can still find history you just have to go to the library to get it uncensored.

Soo they will all out war with them too


----------

